# cjm_003, turn on your PM's



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

I can't respond to your PM until you do.


----------



## Jordanryan (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Stan I tried to contact you but i am not able to to, and the thread was closed please help me, sorry again for doing this in the wrong thread. Hi Stan I need a tcd648250B tbk


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Jordanryan said:


> Hi Stan I tried to contact you but i am not able to to, and the thread was closed please help me, sorry again for doing this in the wrong thread. Hi Stan I need a tcd648250B tbk


This should be 11.0k

and is intended for use with WinMFS

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.tbk

If you're going to put it on a drive larger than 250GB, let it finish the restore process and when it offers to expand tell it no.

Then check the drive with

mfsinfo

to see if everything looks okay.

Then expand with

mfsadd

_______________________________________________

Anyone wanting to do the job with the MFS Live cd v1.4, use this image instead

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/648250b.bak

Don't use the

-zx

switches, and do the expanding separately with

mfsadd


----------



## Jordanryan (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi thanks Unitron for the help, I tried tbk file you put up, in Winmfs, but i get an error message of Error writing Media Inode 1, It is hard to even find a 250 gb drive anymore, so the new one is a 2 tb Western digital. Thanks so much for your help i really appreciate it.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you running WinMFS as an administrator?


----------



## Jordanryan (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi jmbach yes i am running windows 7 and i open Winmfs as an administrator, thanks, trying all suggestions, i am sure it is something simple i have missed.


----------



## Jordanryan (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi I tried again with the bak file in winmfs, with the hard drive unformated, and it installe the bak file, but it said it can't do it to 2 tb, so i used the mfsadd and it seemed to look great i put back in the tivo, but it never gets past the welcome screen. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Try it again but don't expand. Try it with just the image on the drive. Once it works, then expand. 
Check the drive with WD diagnostic first make sure everything is OK before you write the image to the drive.


----------



## Jordanryan (Feb 27, 2014)

I wanted to update everyone, neither Western digital 2 tb drives worked, so i emptied a 320 gb drive and that did work, so i have tivo again, thanks Unitron for the Bak files, and all the help, and thanks jmbach for your suggestions, have a great day, you guys are great.


----------

